# Advanced Motion Control System



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Check out X-10 Pro.

HERE:thumbsup:


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

I will say that X10 is dead. However, most new control software is backward compatible. I just did a bunch of research for a client with a bunch of Insteon dimmers and relay switches who wanted to do some timed events that would track sunrise/sunset. I was also trying to find software that would run on her Mac. One of them would execute based on motion (or not depending on set parameters) the one made by Universal Devices uses a web interface to talk to the controller over a home network or the web. 

http://www.universal-devices.com/

That one was more expensive than the Insteon PowerLinc, but way more reliable (like having a clock that did not lose time) An iphone & Android app are also available. 

That said, I would also look into PCS products. Their new controller is called Mi Light Style. I'm not sure about it's capabilities, but I can tell you that their in wall dimmers and relay switches are top quality, unlike the Insteon & X10 ones. (I have some installed in customers homes for well over 10 years) Because even though you are automating everything, the damn thing has to work when you (or your partner) walks up to it and just wants to turn the light on. 

http://www.pulseworx.com/products/mi-lightstyle_.php

Google and read. Take notes, because I barely did and now cannot steer you to exactly what you want. But I know I found it.


----------

